# What's up with Uber's weekly High Demand Chart? LA



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

So this week's high demand report shows that almost everyday 4am to 6am is the busiest time to drive and Uber urges drivers to drive then claiming you will earn more $$.´Are they claiming that really is the high demand time and more riders than all day long need a ride then, or that no drivers are out thus surge pricing is in place to get more drivers active this time slot? anyone drive then, is it surge pricing then?


.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I'm not certain about the surge potential or the amount of drivers out there. In my experience those are great time frames for airport runs.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> So this week's high demand report shows that almost everyday 4am to 6am is the busiest time to drive and Uber urges drivers to drive then claiming you will earn more $$.´Are they claiming that really is the high demand time and more riders than all day long need a ride then, or that no drivers are out thus surge pricing is in place to get more drivers active this time slot? anyone drive then, is it surge pricing then?
> 
> .


I'm just going to have to stay up then. There is no way I'm getting up at 4 am  Is this just during the week?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This will probably differ slightly in regions, but it sounds familiar.

Awhile ago, I drove that time frame quite frequently. There were quite a few airport runs. A decent amount of surge happened then too. I did fairly well from 4-7 am UNTIL one day uber sent out a text message to everyone (I assume) saying how great that time was and the big $$$ per hour drivers were getting. After that, the number of drivers during those hours almost doubled the next day. My fares per hour instantly were about halved.

Anytime you are told in mass that x hours are good, keep in mind the effect that will have on driver saturation. They might still be good, but many times it will backfire. I generally will go out during those hours every once in awhile to see how the demand balance is. If it's good, I'll return.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> This will probably differ slightly in regions, but it sounds familiar.
> 
> Awhile ago, I drove that time frame quite frequently. There were quite a few airport runs. A decent amount of surge happened then too. I did fairly well from 4-7 am UNTIL one day uber sent out a text message to everyone (I assume) saying how great that time was and the big $$$ per hour drivers were getting. After that, the number of drivers during those hours almost doubled the next day. My fares per hour instantly were about halved.
> 
> Anytime you are told in mass that x hours are good, keep in mind the effect that will have on driver saturation. They might still be good, but many times it will backfire. I generally will go out during those hours every once in awhile to see how the demand balance is. If it's good, I'll return.


_So I was driving some clients in their Escalade tonight to SDSU Vijas arena for the Fleetwood Mac concert. Towards the end,I was checking my Uber rider app to see if it was surging. NOPE.!!!!_


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm just going to have to stay up then. There is no way I'm getting up at 4 am  Is this just during the week?[/igiI get the report every other week or so going


I get the report of high demand times of the previous week about every other week or so, and it seems they claim it's peeking then almost everyday of the week. after seeing this so many weeks I finally posted on it here. I'm in LA, don't you guys in other cities get this too?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> So this week's high demand report shows that almost everyday 4am to 6am is the busiest time to drive and Uber urges drivers to drive then claiming you will earn more $$.´Are they claiming that really is the high demand time and more riders than all day long need a ride then, or that no drivers are out thus surge pricing is in place to get more drivers active this time slot? anyone drive then, is it surge pricing then?
> 
> .


Like all of ubers emails, pointless and useless.

That time frame is for airport runs. Which you can't really capitalize on, because according to Uber they are always going to keep your car full, yet you can't because you can't pick up from the airport.

Guess someone forgot to account for that in the uber algorithm. So each airport run should be double to account for the empty ride home.

If the numbers we drive at are because they are going to keep the car full then there should be no part of the city that you can't pick up from. Uber is failing at giving 100% access to all of the available areas to pick up from. That is the major reason the Uber numbers dont work, because 6-8 times a day I am coming back from the airport empty.

Unfortunately, uber has the own math algorithms, called UberMath. Wont be long before the federal government steps in when enough people file bankruptcy because all those jobs that uber is providing are actually the root cause of the deteriation of the us economy. Sorry, but there is,a difference between providing jobs and providing jobs that are actually lucrative.

Uber will be on the worst job list, unfortunately they are going to take allot of casualties first before the government gets involved.

This is just like the housing bubble. Your just infusing revenue, but its negative margin profit. Its only a matter of time before it catches up and the company implodes.

What's uber going to do when they have no cars because everyone is getting their car repossessed because there isn't enough money left to pay the car payment?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

We can pick up at sfo.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> We can pick up at sfo.


Lucky you, plus your rates are higher than LA. Just goes to show, the mathematicians down here need to go back to school.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

grams777 said:


> This will probably differ slightly in regions, but it sounds familiar.
> 
> Awhile ago, I drove that time frame quite frequently. There were quite a few airport runs. A decent amount of surge happened then too. I did fairly well from 4-7 am UNTIL one day uber sent out a text message to everyone (I assume) saying how great that time was and the big $$$ per hour drivers were getting. After that, the number of drivers during those hours almost doubled the next day. My fares per hour instantly were about halved.
> 
> Anytime you are told in mass that x hours are good, keep in mind the effect that will have on driver saturation. They might still be good, but many times it will backfire. I generally will go out during those hours every once in awhile to see how the demand balance is. If it's good, I'll return.


Exactly, I use to be busy from 4 am - 10 am. But uber keeps adding more and more cars, how about some radio ads to get customers? My weekly has been steadily declining because more and more cars and the demand can't keep up.

At least I have built up a normal clientele to keep me afloat. Watching the rest of the peeps driving up and down the streets all day burning gas, makes me wonder, where is their breaking point?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm just going to have to stay up then. There is no way I'm getting up at 4 am  Is this just during the week?


Yes during the week. I get up at 4 am everyday for the runs. Worse is when your first ping is misplaced. That's the most ****ed up way to start the day. You just want to strangle the mother ****er. See what happens when you don't have your morning coffee before you get your first ping.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Lucky you, plus your rates are higher than LA. Just goes to show, the mathematicians down here need to go back to school.


My bet is they are working on lax and oc also.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> My bet is they are working on lax and oc also.


When I spoke to William, he said no chance. With the way the requirements are here in LA, you have to get your charter license and your LAX permit as well as carry commercial insurance. Which is weird, why charge uber black and SUV a higher commission when they are paying for the insurance. They have more overhead and without them uber can't pick up at lax then uber goes and ****s them on the highest commission structure. I could understand if uber is paying for the charter license and the lax permit, but they don't. You've got it better in san Francisco. Looks like your management up there is a bit sharper than what we have down here


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yes during the week. I get up at 4 am everyday for the runs. Worse is when your first ping is misplaced. That's the most ****ed up way to start the day. You just want to strangle the mother ****er. See what happens when you don't have your morning coffee before you get your first ping.


I can do nothing before coffee  Thanks for the info.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> When I spoke to William, he said no chance. With the way the requirements are here in LA, you have to get your charter license and your LAX permit as well as carry commercial insurance. Which is weird, why charge uber black and SUV a higher commission when they are paying for the insurance. They have more overhead and without them uber can't pick up at lax then uber goes and ****s them on the highest commission structure. I could understand if uber is paying for the charter license and the lax permit, but they don't. You've got it better in san Francisco. Looks like your management up there is a bit sharper than what we have down here


Well....they said we would never pick up here also. The unions said no dice. Turns out no one listened to them.

Maybe you won't get lax. Who knows. Sometimes there is a way around things. Sometimes not. But I would suggest to every rider you take there to call and complain about no über service at the airport.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Well....they said we would never pick up here also. The unions said no dice. Turns out no one listened to them.
> 
> Maybe you won't get lax. Who knows. Sometimes there is a way around things. Sometimes not. But I would suggest to every rider you take there to call and complain about no über service at the airport.


That's a good idea. If we post a number to complain, maybe they'll change things. The real issue is they want their $4.

I know uber can set it up, so anything in a certain boundary can give LA their $4 per pickup. Maybe its time to bring LAX into the technology age.

Set up an escrow account.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I did a drop off yesterday for LAX where it told me to park my car. First time I saw that message.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's a good idea. If we post a number to complain, maybe they'll change things. The real issue is they want their $4.
> 
> I know uber can set it up, so anything in a certain boundary can give LA their $4 per pickup. Maybe its time to bring LAX into the technology age.
> 
> Set up an escrow account.


That's how it was done here. All they care about is the money. It is collected through the app.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> ... But uber keeps adding more and more cars, how about some radio ads to get customers? My weekly has been steadily declining because more and more cars and the demand can't keep up.
> ...


Exactly. I heard my first Uber radio ads today. Both were ads to get more drivers. How about some ads for passengers? And the driver ads that guarantee $5k the first month. Only current Uber drivers would know what bullshit that number is.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Exactly. I heard my first Uber radio ads today. Both were ads to get more drivers. How about some ads for passengers? And the driver ads that guarantee $5k the first month. Only current Uber drivers would know what bullshit that number is.


I received a text from Uber today to refer more friends to drive. They have to be kidding....


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm just going to have to stay up then. There is no way I'm getting up at 4 am  Is this just during the week?


I usually drive till 3am, then stop and eat breakfast, at 4:30-6am here in columbus you will get 2-3 airport runs about $13 each, then go home.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I usually drive till 3am, then stop and eat breakfast, at 4:30-6am here in columbus you will get 2-3 airport runs about $13 each, then go home.


I think about doing that but as s female I don't really like working the late hours and having to deal with all those drunk people. I don't mind picking up late from boys town in Weho though but I think some are disappointed when they get a female driver


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yes during the week. I get up at 4 am everyday for the runs. Worse is when your first ping is misplaced. That's the most ****ed up way to start the day. You just want to strangle the mother ****er. See what happens when you don't have your morning coffee before you get your first ping.


That was me yesterday. Grrr. Made the idiot cancel and got the $5 fee. Got the airport run right after though.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I think about doing that but as s female I don't really like working the late hours and having to deal with all those drunk people. I don't mind picking up late from boys town in Weho though but I think some are disappointed when they get a female driver


Going out early is not the same as staying out longer after having been out all night. You will get an occasional drunk who has still been drinking as of 4:30 a.m. (hence the misplaced pins at that hour), but for the most part, it's all airport.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Going out early is not the same as staying out longer after having been out all night. You will get an occasional drunk who has still been drinking as of 4:30 a.m. (hence the misplaced pins at that hour), but for the most part, it's all airport.


That's good to know thanks. I could take a break before 2am and then go back out at 4am. The key is to not go to sleep.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Anytime I get close to home and think I'm going to wait there for a ping I wake up in my clothes on the couch signed out. Can only assume I miss a request and it shut me off lol.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

My standard practice in Phoenix too, find a group of business travel hotels and park it there, inevitably get several, and get home off the road before rush hour starts. Three to four is completely dead, maybe one last drunk, at four I get airport runs and occasionally someone going to work. Had this kid hit me three mornings in a row to go to work at Jack in the Box, was stinking up my car so I had to find a new place to post up. Made me want to puke cuz he was going to work, already stinking of fast food, either no bath or no clothes washing, either way someone else can have that fare. Well getting ready to go out for NYE good luck Uber drivers, may we all stay in surge for the next twelve hours, and come home safe. Happy ubcking New Year!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Unfortunately, uber has the own math algorithms, called UberMath. Wont be long before the federal government steps in when enough people file bankruptcy because all those jobs that uber is providing are actually the root cause of the deteriation of the us economy. Sorry, but there is,a difference between providing jobs and providing jobs that are actually lucrative.


You got it sir ! but only a few seem to really understand that, the rest says: "..cool I made almost a hundred bucks today.. I can buy food now."
Many have not ever even heard of "Outsourcing of non lucrative business elements, or real estate bubbles.."
People in the states are unfortunately used to buy their own "work uniforms" and "paying for job training", making investments and risking their own assets "JUST TO HAVE A JOB"
That's not how it should work. I my assets are at risk and I have to invest money then I am a business owner not an employee.

Long story short : just as "Optimus Uber" correctly stated, sooner or later we will recognize a high amount of bankrupt drivers, just go ahead and put more miles on your cars.
The amount of money that will be missing to buy a new car, will be the amount that you didn't calculate in your math.

Nobody makes even close to $20 / hr any more. NOT IF YOU WORK FULLTIME.

I could easily say I make about $120 / hour, driving for Uber and it wouldn't even be a lie if I add some fineprint and say
"only worked last years NYE from midnight to 3am and Halloween night during the busiest 3 hours.
Yes then I really made $120 per hour.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> You got it sir ! but only a few seem to really understand that, the rest says: "..cool I made almost a hundred bucks today.. I can buy food now."
> Many have not ever even heard of "Outsourcing of non lucrative business elements, or real estate bubbles.."
> People in the states are unfortunately used to buy their own "work uniforms" and "paying for job training", making investments and risking their own assets "JUST TO HAVE A JOB"
> That's not how it should work. I my assets are at risk and I have to invest money then I am a business owner not an employee.
> ...


You got it... that's how Uber's defense works with respect to it's representations as to how much drivers can make hourly (for better or worse....). They just have to find one driver that makes whatever they claim and the statement isn't false or misleading.


----------

